# Would you wear this?



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

http://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/550575_10151080312396456_862969046_n.jpg

Or you wouldn't you be caught dead in it?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

http://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/550575_10151080312396456_862969046_n.jpg

Check you URLs to make sure there is no "s" after the "http". Just delete the "s", and it will form a direct link.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Debbystitchknit said:


> https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/550575_10151080312396456_862969046_n.jpg
> 
> Or you wouldn't you be caught dead in it?


Only if I wanted to look like a milk bottle!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Never in a million years would I wear this. It's as bad as the granny square pajamas I saw on Facebook.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Now, as to wearing this - If I was getting married in Alaska in the middle of January, I would.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks so much for the hint. now if I will remember it that would be great.


SwampCatNana said:


> http://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/550575_10151080312396456_862969046_n.jpg
> 
> Check you URLs to make sure there is no "s" after the "http". Just delete the "s", and it will form a direct link.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

No.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

it looks like a ribbed condom...maybe a guy should be wearing it.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Not only No but H*** No!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Now, as to wearing this - If I was getting married in Alaska in the middle of January, I would.


Not even then! Good Grief! who comes up with this stuff?


----------



## Chery TX (Apr 8, 2013)

I am not Lady GaGa so would have to pass!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

jobailey said:


> Not only No but H*** No!


Agree


----------



## Chery TX (Apr 8, 2013)

Totally agree!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

why would I want to wear it? no way!!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Whoever comes up with these unique ideas is very creative. I would not wear it, but obviously someone has. I don't understand their logic. I get claustrophobia in tight clothes. Everyone has their own taste. Maybe that would be a wedding in Antarctica instead of Alaska.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Wouldn't be caught dead in it. First thought was that it was an elaborate shroud.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Uh....no.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

not even if someone held a gun to my head

Lynne


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

It's as bad as the SWANTS last week! I might wear this for a Halloween costume... But what would I be?!?!

I think there are a few knit wear designers who are a little bored? Too much time on their hands? Too much tipping the bottle? Not taking their meds.? Lol


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Had I been a mummy, I'd probably wear it with pride.


----------



## knittinz (Feb 27, 2013)

I suppose it could be worn on those days when you're just not feeling sociable. 
:lol:


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Uh-uh. Not me. No way!!!


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

arlenecc said:


> Only if I wanted to look like a milk bottle!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

knittinz said:


> I suppose it could be worn on those days when you're just not feeling sociable.
> :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> it looks like a ribbed condom...maybe a guy should be wearing it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Now, as to wearing this - If I was getting married in Alaska in the middle of January, I would.


Oh. Mummy!!
I don't think so.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Good grief no! It's shame that some people waste time making up this nonsense when they could be creating items for donating to the needy.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Not in this life time. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe if I were marrying King Tut . . . .


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Definitely wouldn't wear it if dead!!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nope


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> it looks like a ribbed condom...maybe a guy should be wearing it.


LOL!!! I thought the same thing!! Or a tampon.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

NO!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

I think you may have hit the nail on the head when you said "caught dead" It looks like a coffin liner!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

like kwright, i think it is very creative and the work is well done...as for wearing it?? i think most of these odd things are created just for joy of creating and were never meant to be worn!!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn't be caught dead in it.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> it looks like a ribbed condom...maybe a guy should be wearing it.


Great minds think alike......lol!! This is a horror. In my opinion it was a waste of yarn and time.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I would sleep in it


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

As what and to where?


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

You got to admit it's beautiful work. To bad they didn't use their talent to make something more usable. I hope Lady GaGa sees this. It's right up her alley.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

OMG!!! That is so cool. Such a great piece of art. A lot of work went into that piece and I just love it. Wear it? No. Appreciate the beauty and work that went into it? Yes.


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I would wear it as my funeral dress....except I am planning on donating my body to science and then the body is cremated by the school and the ashes returned to the family members.

kabedew while fighting a migraine


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

amberdragon said:


> like kwright, i think it is very creative and the work is well done...as for wearing it?? i think most of these odd things are created just for joy of creating and were never meant to be worn!!


I agree. Some people don't appear to understand that these pieces are for art sake.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

In a coffin when I didn't get a vote.....


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe she's pregnant and she wants everyone to know she'll be a mummy soon.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

What the heck? This fashion is WAY too high for me!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Only if I was dead!!!


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

:thumbdown:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

No way, IMHO it is hideous.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Looks like a real waste of time and yarn to me.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

i would definately wear it,just to see the reaction on peoples faces haha!


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Why would anyone waste their time and all that yarn?! It's criminally ugly!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> it looks like a ribbed condom...maybe a guy should be wearing it.


 :thumbup: 
Wouldn't be caught dead in it!


----------



## cinjean48 (Sep 16, 2013)

an elaborate sleeping bag maybe?


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I am so sorry and I don't mean to offend any one but this reminds me of something you would find on the male anatomy.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Debbystitchknit said:


> http://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/550575_10151080312396456_862969046_n.jpg
> 
> Or you wouldn't you be caught dead in it?


Not in this lifetime anyway...
Jane


----------



## Olga-Marie (Apr 23, 2013)

This is wedding dress by a french "couturier" in the late sixties :Courrèges. At that time, there was LOTS of knittings in their "défilés"...


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Not even at gun point


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh this tickles me pink! LOL.
What with it being a cross between a condom/tampon or a shroud, I think the mummy's curse strikes again.
Oh! and that's a definite no;- it wouldn't suit/fit me


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Not on my best day.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

It looks like a human condom wrapper...lol


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

I think I would wear the dress, but I don't think I'd want to be caught wearing the headdress!


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Perfect outfit for Lady GaGa.


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

Only if I got paid REALLY well!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Never in a million years odd looking.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Oops - I almost snorted tea out of my nose, I laughed so hard at this!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

never in a million years!!!


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow...what a waste of perfectly good yarn,time and sense. I would say the designer was either having a bad year or hated women in general, or perhaps both. Some people should never be turned loose with dangerous weapons like knitting needles and crochet hooks. Would I wear this? I would have to be dead and mummified before anyone could force this on me and then I might come back and haunt them!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't think it comes in my size,but if it did you'd have to pay me to wear it first.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

beautiful pattern but I would want to cut it up the middle and use it for a throw. What a waste of time and yarn for the garment.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

jobailey said:


> Not only No but H*** No!


I second that motion.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

drShe said:


> Maybe she's pregnant and she wants everyone to know she'll be a mummy soon.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

how do their minds work?


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Uglyyyy.
Never ever would I wear it.


----------



## Bandy01 (Jan 8, 2013)

eahite said:


> Wow...what a waste of perfectly good yarn,time and sense. I would say the designer was either having a bad year or hated women in general, or perhaps both. Some people should never be turned loose with dangerous weapons like knitting needles and crochet hooks. Would I wear this? I would have to be dead and mummified before anyone could force this on me and then I might come back and haunt them!


Most of that is just what I was thinking. It would take me a year to make that, and why bother? Yikes!


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Ha-ha...exactly as I thought...Hello Kitty crossed with Pharoah's Mummy!



blessedinMO said:


> Had I been a mummy, I'd probably wear it with pride.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh my ! No, I would not wear that !


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

jobailey said:


> Not only No but H*** No!


I agree .... LOL


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

She looks like a walking Popsicle!


----------



## Sequana (Nov 4, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> it looks like a ribbed condom...maybe a guy should be wearing it.


LOL, my first thought wasn't a condom, but something along that line that takes batteries.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, you've got to give full marks to the creator of this. Just think of all the things that people have created and from which wonderful ideas have sprung. I try not to disparage other people's work, no matter how it looks. It is an expression of their creativity. How dull the world would be if we did not have these outre creative people. Take a look around the world and you will see architecture, for instance, that is definitely unusual. 

I can't see an occasion where I would wear this particular garment, but it is beautifully made and has some lovely designs. It looks nice and warm to wrap up in on a very cold winter's day.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't understand what it is suppose to be.


----------



## sharinana (Dec 11, 2012)

Sure I would wear it, if I were going to a costume party as a roller top deoderant applicator!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Marie from NC said:


> Good grief no! It's shame that some people waste time making up this nonsense when they could be creating items for donating to the needy.


I agree......as for wearing it a cold climate.....one still needs to use a wash room.


----------



## camaro1952 (Jan 20, 2013)

How ugly is that!!!!!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

How much money is involved??


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

NOOOOO.


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Well.....I wouldn't have to bother with Spanx!


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Now, as to wearing this - If I was getting married in Alaska in the middle of January, I would.


You beat me to it, Swampcat. That is exactly what went through my mind.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like something to be mummified in!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe for halloween.....


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

pamjlee said:


> Looks like something to be mummified in!


That's what I thought! So that being my thought process, guess I would only be caught dead in it, lol!
Can't you see future civilizations digging it up and wondering what the heck it might be?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Debbystitchknit said:


> http://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/550575_10151080312396456_862969046_n.jpg
> 
> Or you wouldn't you be caught dead in it?


It is really not my style. It looks like a well, a knit version of a, um, self massager...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Adnileus said:


> Well.....I wouldn't have to bother with Spanx!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> it looks like a ribbed condom...maybe a guy should be wearing it.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Duchess of Dachshunds said:


> You got to admit it's beautiful work. To bad they didn't use their talent to make something more usable. I hope Lady GaGa sees this. It's right up her alley.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It would be perfect for Lady G - and I love her!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd wear it - I'm usually stuck for a Halloween costume!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

There is soooooo much to be said about this. Not sure where to start. :shock:


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Debbystitchknit said:


> http://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/550575_10151080312396456_862969046_n.jpg
> 
> Or you wouldn't you be caught dead in it?


Depends on how much they paid me.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like a coffin to me


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

YES but I would add a few inches and have a custom sleeping bag. LOL


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> It's as bad as the SWANTS last week! I might wear this for a Halloween costume... But what would I be?!?!
> 
> I think there are a few knit wear designers who are a little bored? Too much time on their hands? Too much tipping the bottle? Not taking their meds.? Lol


Bride of the Thumb-Thumbs http://twicsy.com/i/JsBmAd


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

No, absolutely not!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> it looks like a ribbed condom...maybe a guy should be wearing it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

NOT!!!


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Great 'Mummy' outfit ???????????????????????


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> it looks like a ribbed condom...maybe a guy should be wearing it.


My thought exactly.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Don't think I'd be catch wearing it!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

OF course NOT! The line about the condom was funny!!


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh gosh, never happen with me.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

jobailey said:


> Not only No but H*** No!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

Chery TX said:


> I am not Lady GaGa so would have to pass!


 :thumbup: Agree


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Huhhhhhhhhhhhh??????
NEVER!!!!!


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

No absolutely not,not in this life time


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

it's a very old picture which i saw many years ago thought it was silly then, still haven't changed my mind waste of time and wool unless you want to yarn bomb a pole with it.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

Would make a good sleeping bag in Alaska


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Reminds me of a sarcophagus, so "Dead' might just work, LOL!
Wouldn't be caught in it alive though.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Only if I am an Eskimo and have to sleep in an igloo.


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

wouldn't be caught dead in it!!!!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Good grief!


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Now, as to wearing this - If I was getting married in Alaska in the middle of January, I would.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

Wouldn't be caught dead in it. I imagine it would be heavy.


----------

